# heater or heaters for a 110 gal?



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

What heater or heaters would you guy suggest for a 4x2 foot 110 gal?

I'm on a budget but want something that will last


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have had really good luck with aqueon heaters.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just got two 200 watt Jager heaters for under $50 for my 150 gal tank from one of the site sponsors. These are reall good quality heaters. I have a total of three now.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll second the Ebo Jager recommendation. I have a single 300 watt in my 135gal and it works great.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

aqueon is glass right?
I know I'll break glass eventually, doing something stupid I'm sure but I always break glass heaters.

I used to have a Jager, they seem pretty good, hard to see what the temp is set at though right? I'll probably go that route.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

no, the ones i use are a black type of plastic. no breaking and cool down instantly when removed from water


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Hydor Theo heaters [link removed]

what about 2 of these 300 watt ones?

anyone use these?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Hear jager sold their name and are no longer great


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have had no problems with either the older or newer model Eheim/EboJager heaters.

If you plan on using an external canister filter, you might want to consider the Hydor ETH in line heater since it is installed outside the aquarium. You will just need to double check the hose size of the filter to buy the correct model.

Have you checked the Product Reviews at the top of the page for members feedback regarding heaters and other equipment?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

forgot about that, thanks

the problem with in-line is 1. expensive, and 2. It's for a 110 gallon tank so I would need two of their biggest models, 3. I only have 1 canister "so far".


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You may not need 2 heaters of either type with your tank. Sizing a heater depends on the size of the aquarium, average room temperature, desired aquarium temperature, water movement in the tank, other heat generating equipment such as pumps, powerheads, glass lids, etc.

I am heating a 220G glass tank with one Hydor ETH 300W heater to 78°F in an average 68°F room during the winter. The tank has 2 Eheim 2260 filters and 1 powerhead, glass canopies and LED lights. I have no problems maintaining the temperatures I desire. Once the aquarium reaches the desired temperature, it is easy to maintain that temperature because the water holds heat fairly well.

As far as expensive, you were considering two 300W heaters (at least $20 each) for 110G tank which I consider is overkill unless you keep the tank in a cold room and don't have any glass lids. On a side note, the external heater won't be damaged by aggressive fish since it's not in the tank.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

I heat my 125g with 1 300w heater. Pretty much same conditions as Deeda.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

What happens when your one heater fails, which they all do sooner or later.

Plus with the in-line what if I want to switch to a differnt sized canister and the return won't fit


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As far as the in-line heater, I chose the canister filter first and then bought the correct size for the output hose. You can always purchase the 5/8" output heater and reduce it to 1/2" hose if that is what the filter takes.

I haven't had a new heater fail yet but do keep a spare on hand since I run multiple tanks.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I was thinking about getting 2/300 watt heaters, encase one failed the other could heat the whole tank, but maybe it's wiser to get 2/ 150's or 2/200's so encase one fails it's less likely to cook my fish or at least it would give me more time to catch the problem ?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

and just as I decide to buy the inline hydor I see that it won't fit the tubing on my fluval 406


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have two 120g tanks both with 250w Jagr heaters. I do have an extra one kicking about just in case, It'll probably die of old age before I get to use it. : )


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I bought one Hydor inline heater 300W for my 110 gallon. I have an Eheim canister filter and I had to bring the Eheim hoses, plus the Hydor heater, in with me to Home Depot and have someone there help me find fittings to get the hoses to fit the heater. Worked out perfectly, in the end.

I can't speak for how it works long term, as I'm still cycling my tank, so it's new.

I do like that it is outside the tank, one less piece of equipment in there.

I personally wasn't worried about only having one heater because I'm in Texas and it just doesn't get cold here. Our house is always hot.

I'm going to be sure to check the thermometers on my tank daily as part of my routine when I go to look at the fish, to be sure the water is still heated. I guess this will be my only way to know if the thing breaks?


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I would get the hydor but I don't feel like monkeying around with making a diy return setup


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Austinite said:


> I bought one Hydor inline heater 300W for my 110 gallon. I have an Eheim canister filter and I had to bring the Eheim hoses, plus the Hydor heater, in with me to Home Depot and have someone there help me find fittings to get the hoses to fit the heater. Worked out perfectly, in the end.
> 
> I can't speak for how it works long term, as I'm still cycling my tank, so it's new.
> 
> ...


I'm confused, why didn't the eheim hose fit the hydor eth? According to this thread it is a direct match:

viewtopic.php?t=239598


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I promise you, it did not fit. I was so annoyed about it too! I opened up the box, had all the instructions out, ready to put it all together, and I was confused as ever! I am not mechanically inclined, so I was sure that I was doing something wrong, but when I began to research threads on this forum about it, I found several threads about this exact problem with others who had Eheims and it did not fit either. It is from these threads that I got the idea for the bib connection as a DIY option. I don't know if bib connection is the right terminology. It was actually really easy; If I can do it, anyone can retrofit this thing to fit.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a guess but Austinite is using an Eheim 2217 (per her signature) which has a 1/2" output hose and she needed to connect it to the 5/8" adapter on the 300W heater. The intake hose is 5/8" and some people have used the heater on the intake with no issues but it is preferred to have it on the output of a filter so that the water stream is as clean as possible. It also keeps any large debris from getting stuck in the connectors if it is on the output hose.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't see why everyone on this site seems to love these heaters but the amazon reviews are really questionable, I love the idea, but even when I was reading a filter review someone brought up that their hydor eth quit 3 weeks in


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is always possible to get a faulty piece of electrical equipment plus there is the occasional manufacturer recall. I tend to trust the product reviews on respected aquarium forums more than I do on 'general' online websites because there is more interaction between the members.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've had my hydor eth 300 plumbed to the outtake size of my fx5 since I set my 125 up, and it keeps the water at a solid 78 degrees. The thing is awesome. I never want to have another in tank heater if I can avoid it simply because of how awesome these things are. Getting the proper ID (inner diameter) of all the components is important, but once you get that, it's very easy to set up.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

ok, I'm buying the a 300 watt 5/8" hydor eth in-line heater, eheim 5/8" tubing and a master test kit from Big Al's.
I need to spend a couple more bucks for free shipping, anyone know what size media bags would work best in the fluval 406 baskets?


----------



## Tyler_James_L (Jun 19, 2013)

I would highly recommend having a backup heater. Either go with one big one, one big backup, or two smaller ones in the tank. I had ViaAqua heater which was nice until the thermostat would read the temperature wrong. I think I just had a lemon as everyone else is happy with theirs. I would look into it though!

I went big and got a 500 watt Finnex heater with the memory controller thingy. Very happy with it.


----------

